# steelhead friday



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Where would be a good place to fish on Friday? Thanks for any help, taking my son for his first trip in years.

Bernie


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Head to Rocky River. If you guys need to shake the dust off that would be a good place! Plenty of access and easy easy terrain. Plus there's a decent amount of fish in there right now and the flow looks real nice! Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

fished rocky today went 9 for 12 mixed bag of skippers and adults so the rock has more fish than people think so I would try rock


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

steelie4u said:


> fished rocky today went 9 for 12 mixed bag of skippers and adults so the rock has more fish than people think so I would try rock


I agree with this. I got 6 today in about 2 hours on the Rock.


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. We did good yesterday on the Rockey.

Bernie


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Bernie Babb said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. We did good yesterday on the Rockey.
> 
> Bernie


no problem glad u got into some


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bernie Babb said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. We did good yesterday on the Rockey.
> 
> Bernie


How good??


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Buddy was on the Chagrin today. He said it was dead where he was and didn't hear of any caught. The Grand might be a better option tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Caught 2 today on the grand in the few hours we were there saw a giant lost a little upstream from me


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Got 1 today on the Rocky. Only fished for 2 hours. It was a l gorgeous 8-9lb male that had a ton of color. It was definitely in the river since early fall.


----------



## JJGulley (Oct 13, 2014)

Rasper said:


> Got 1 today on the Rocky. Only fished for 2 hours. It was a l gorgeous 8-9lb male that had a ton of color. It was definitely in the river since early fall.


Picked one up that was also full of color 6.5 lbs


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Your fish almost looks like a real rainbow. Nice color and spots.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dam, that's a colorful fish!


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

JJGulley said:


> Picked one up that was also full of color 6.5 lbs


Why is Monday always nice when I have to work? Nice Fish!


----------

